# No muscle gain after 3 years!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:No muscle gain after 3 years! Help! Anthony, I???ve been weight training for 3 years, and I???m not seeing any weight gain progress. I started out at 138 lbs. I train 7 times per week hard. My workouts last about 2 hours or so, maybe a bit longer — I???m very dedicated, so that???s not [...]

*Read More...*


----------

